# PCGH-High-End-PC 8Core-Edition: AMD Bulldozer FX-8150 + Radeon HD 6970 + 120 GB SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-High-End-PC 8Core-Edition: AMD Bulldozer FX-8150 + Radeon HD 6970 + 120 GB SSD [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-High-End-PC 8Core-Edition: AMD Bulldozer FX-8150 + Radeon HD 6970 + 120 GB SSD [Anzeige]


----------



## L-man (26. Oktober 2011)

ist die Angabe der Punkte im 3d Mark 06 Richtig? Das ist der zweitniedrigste Wert aller angebotenen Rechner und grade ein paar Punkte vor dem Letzten der aber weniger als die Hälfte kostet.


----------



## sebtb (26. Oktober 2011)

Sieht schick aus der PC.


----------



## MiseryOne (26. Oktober 2011)

Hi zusammen,

sieht garnicht übel aus das Angebot.   Schönes AMD System, das an meines hier erinnert 

Weiß jemand ob bei den PCGH PCs mit Modularem Netzteil, die restlichen, nicht genutzten, modularen Kabel beiliegen um weitere Komponenten anzuschließen?

Misery


----------



## IconX (26. Oktober 2011)

Finde es fair, dass Pcgameshardware auch klar auf die Schwächen des PCs hinweist - hoher Stromverbrauch und eine Cpu, die sich ganz und gar nicht zum Spielen eignet im Vergleich zu ihren Inteläquivalenten.

Die PCGHpcs sind eine gute Sache, auch wenn ich den Pc aufgrund der "schlechten" BD Cpu leider keinem Spieler ans Herz legen würde :/


----------



## michelthemaster (26. Oktober 2011)

Joa, ganz nett. Ich steh zwar mehr auf Selbstbau, aber die Konfig sieht wirklich nicht schlecht aus. Auch wenn der Bulli teilweise entäuscht hat, finde ich es doch Klasse, dass ihr einen Pc damit verkauft 

Gruß

Micha

PS: Hoffe der wird so schnell wie möglich mit nem Pilediver versehen


----------



## derP4computer (26. Oktober 2011)

Sagt mal Leute war der Fehlerteufel beu Euch, in Bild 7 nur 17679 3DMarks?
Da stimmt doch was nicht, das schafft ja meine GTX460 locker.


> ist die Angabe der Punkte im 3d Mark 06 Richtig? Das ist der  zweitniedrigste Wert aller angebotenen Rechner und grade ein paar Punkte  vor dem Letzten der aber weniger als die Hälfte kostet.


O.K. du warst vor mir da.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Oktober 2011)

IconX schrieb:


> Finde es fair, dass Pcgameshardware auch klar auf die Schwächen des PCs hinweist - hoher Stromverbrauch und eine Cpu, die sich ganz und gar nicht zum Spielen eignet im Vergleich zu ihren Inteläquivalenten.
> 
> Die PCGHpcs sind eine gute Sache, auch wenn ich den Pc aufgrund der "schlechten" BD Cpu leider keinem Spieler ans Herz legen würde :/


 Spieletauglich ist die CPU natürlich schon, Battlefield 3 liegt den Bulldozer-CPUs beispielsweise richtig gut. Wenn man es primär auf die Spieleleistung abgesehen hat, gibt es eben noch bessere PCGH-PCs. Der 3DMark-11-Wert zeigt, dass bei hoher Grafiklast die CPU ohnehin eine geringere Bedeutung hat.  Da die PCs von der Redaktion konfiguriert werden, wissen wir natürlich über die Stärken und Schwächen Bescheid und machen daraus kein Geheimnis.


----------



## HanZ4000 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ist es Zufall, dass  vor dem Video über den Bulldozer - PC Reklame über die neuen Intel Core Prozessoren kommt?


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Oktober 2011)

Selten so einen schlechten PCGH PC gesehen 
Naja es liegt ja nichtan euch.
Aber die Leistung und du Leistungsaufnahme


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Aber die Leistungsaufnahme


 
Wieso, meiner zieht im Idle genauso viel, unter Last sogar noch etwas mehr.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Oktober 2011)

Du hast doch nen i7-2600k mit einer GTX580 oder?
Dann schau dir mal den nächstbesten PC an, dann weißt du was der für ne Leistungsaufnahme hat.
Der Bulli rettet sich in dem Fall auch nur über die relativ niedrige Leistungsaufnahme der Graka.


----------



## DrFlansch (26. Oktober 2011)

@PCGH

Erst den Bulldozer durch eure Tests madig machen, dann aber aus Gewinninteressen in den Himmel loben.


----------



## Bensta (26. Oktober 2011)

Da geb ich lieber 200 Euro mehr aus für den ultimate PC und hab 10.000 Punkte mehr im PC Mark.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (27. Oktober 2011)

L-man schrieb:


> ist die Angabe der Punkte im 3d Mark 06 Richtig? Das ist der zweitniedrigste Wert aller angebotenen Rechner und grade ein paar Punkte vor dem Letzten der aber weniger als die Hälfte kostet.


 
Die Werte sind richtig. Es liegt am relativ große Einfluss des CPU-Scores im 06er. Phenom II X4/X6 @ 3,6 GHz + 6970 liegen bei 19.xxx +/- 1K, insofern sind die 18K beim PCGH-PC angesichts der verhältnismäßigen geringen Pro-MHz-Leistung korrekt, da die zusätzlichen Kerne beim CPU-Test das IPC-Defizit zwar ausgleichen, der stärker gewichtete SM2-Test aber schlechter ausfällt. Insgesamt sollte man vielleicht darüber nachdenken, 3DMark 06 nicht mehr zu testen.

Marco


----------



## Daniel S. (18. November 2011)

Schlecht ist der PCGH PC nicht, aber in euren Tests und in der Zeitschrift redet ihr bei dem Prozessor um 8 integrierte Einheiten, hier redet ihr um 8 Kerne ?


----------



## GoldenMic (18. November 2011)

Daniel S. schrieb:


> Schlecht ist der PCGH PC nicht, aber in euren Tests und in der Zeitschrift redet ihr bei dem Prozessor um 8 integrierte Einheiten, hier redet ihr um 8 Kerne ?


 
Das eine ist Fachsimpeln, das andere Marketing.

@PCGH Marco:
Finde den 3D06 nach wie vor wichtig bei der starken Verbreitung von DX9.
Weiterhin sollte man nicht aufgrund von AMD den Test aussondern. Man hat die Test eh schon stark auf Multicore ausgerichtet habt, was wie ihr in der Print selber gesagt habt eine Verschiebung in Richtung AMD ist.
Das finde ich jetzt schon nicht wirklich realitätsnah.


----------

